

Show HN: A tool to personalize pages with geolocational data in pure HTML - giordanobd
https://targetingmonkey.com/

======
giordanobd
Hey everyone, I created a tool to personalize a webpage with geolocational
data using only HTML.

You can do things like showing / hiding content based on the location of the
user, or incorporate their location into a headline or text, with an elegant,
ruby-looking syntax.

I would love some feedback :)

------
ChrisDonuts
What if the product is not available in each visitor's country? Can you
customize a list of countries where it is available?

